

Laservex: HTML5 Laser Puzzle Game - byronknoll
http://www.laservex.com/

======
braum
interesting especially in HTML but the black lines (mirrors) need to be able
to MOVE as well as adjust the length. Maybe I missed it but the only way to
move a mirror is to walk it one edge at a time.

~~~
mavlee
You can move by dragging either end of the mirror. It's not entirely obvious,
maybe an easier way to move the mirror would be helpful.

~~~
anigbrowl
Yes, this is painful as is. Also, when I complete a level the entire frame
shifts about 10 pixels to the left as the save button appears. Nice concept
though.

~~~
byronknoll
The left shift is probably due to the scroll bar appearing (since the save
button makes the page slightly longer).

------
mannjani
My count of favorite HTML5 games moves up to 3. First Subbania then Buildy and
now this one. You should probably add more physics as @ivan_ah said.

------
h_o
Really interesting game! I love the concept. It's simple, yet challenging. I
am finding it quite hard, which is good.

I couldn't figure out level 5, and here is my level six at the moment
<http://i.imgur.com/vvZOX.png> bit of tweaking and I'll have it

~~~
kurlberg
I don't know if you want a hint, but... If you do it the right way, no
tweaking is needed at all. (The puzzle can be viewed as a very nice
illustration of ergodic trajectories.)

~~~
dexter313
infinite power!

<http://imgur.com/AbvXE>

~~~
byronknoll
In case people are curious, the reflection limit per laser is currently set to
500 to avoid infinite loops.

------
ivan_ah
This is very cool.

I would be interested in collaborating with you to add some more physics:
refraction (laser passing through slabs of glass) and curved surfaces
(parabolic mirrors and lenses using the thin-lens approximation).

This would be the coolest way to learn about ray-optics.

~~~
byronknoll
Nice ideas! I have a small list of higher priority features to add first, but
I am adding these to my queue:

\- refraction polygons \- concave/convex lenses \- concave/convex mirrors

I think the easiest way to add these would be to just make them fixed objects
in the level (so the only drag-able items would still be the straight
mirrors).

------
pigboy
I love this, but I would like to be able to return to my solved puzzles after
I've done them (assumed that's what the "Save" button did).

Quite happy to finally get level 11 done.

------
so898
I have to say, the game is cool, and it works fine with my Palemoon(Lots of
HTML5 games do not work well with this browser).

